# New Battery for 1DX M2



## RGF (Feb 4, 2016)

The 1Dx M2 has a new battery, LP-E19, which as I understand it is required to achieve 14 FPS. With the older LP-E4 (N) battery speed is limited 12 FPS.

What about chargers? will the current chargers work with the LP-E19? Is there a new charger - is it compatible with the current LP-E4 (N)?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2016)

RGF said:


> The 1Dx M2 has a new battery, LP-E19, which as I understand it is required to achieve 14 FPS. With the older LP-E4 (N) battery speed is limited 12 FPS.
> 
> What about chargers? will the current chargers work with the LP-E19? Is there a new charger - is it compatible with the current LP-E4 (N)?



There is a new charger, it will charge the new and the old batteries. The old charger will charge the new batteries but not to their max potential.

So all batteries can be used in all cameras, all chargers can charge all batteries. You only get the best out of the new camera and batteries if you use the new charger.

The LP-E4 was for the 1D MkIII, 1DS MkIII and 1D MkIV, the LP-E4N was basically the same (backward and forward compatibility) and was changed because of newer Japanese Li-Ion battery regulations.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> The old charger will charge the new batteries but not to their max potential.



I read this somewhere else. Do we know exactly what it means?

Does it not charge 100%? It can't be to do with fps as that is the camera, not the battery.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> There is a new charger, it will charge the new and the old batteries. The old charger will charge the new batteries but not to their max potential.
> 
> So all batteries can be used in all cameras, all chargers can charge all batteries. You only get the best out of the new camera and batteries if you use the new charger.
> 
> The LP-E4 was for the 1D MkIII, 1DS MkIII and 1D MkIV, the LP-E4N was basically the same (backward and forward compatibility) and was changed because of newer Japanese Li-Ion battery regulations.



This seems to conflict with the Chuck Westfall interview. The old charger will not charge the new batteries. I suspect there is a physical key that blocks them? 

"AH: What are the specifications of the new batter pack? Is the camera compatible with the older LP-EN4?

The new LP-E19 battery pack is a 2700 mAH device running at 10.8 volts. In addition to the LP-E19, the EOS-1D X is also compatible with existing Canon LP-E4N and LP-E4 battery packs; However, maximum continuous shooting speeds are reduced to 12 fps through the viewfinder and 14 fps with the mirror locked up when using the older batteries (versus 14 fps and 16 fps respectively using the LP-E19). Users can charge LPE-4, LP-E4N and LP-E19 battery packs on the new Battery Charger LC-E19. However, LP-E19 battery packs cannot be charged on Battery Charger LC-E4 or LC-E4N."


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > There is a new charger, it will charge the new and the old batteries. The old charger will charge the new batteries but not to their max potential.
> ...



That contradicts Canon U.S.A.’s Technical Advisor Rudy Winston at 7:20 here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVZbOWXJQnY

_"The only other thing is that to fully charge the new higher energy batteries you need to use the new charger with the red stripe."_

To me that implies if you use the new batteries in the old charger they are not fully charged.


----------



## RGF (Feb 5, 2016)

okay this clear 

Can the new LP-E19 be used in the 1dX M1? If it can not be charged by the old charger, wonder if it will work in older 1Dx?

this will make battery management a bit of pain.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2016)

RGF said:


> okay this clear
> 
> Can the new LP-E19 be used in the 1dX M1? If it can not be charged by the old charger, wonder if it will work in older 1Dx?
> 
> this will make battery management a bit of pain.



YES!

The new LP-E19 will work in any previous 4/N series battery camera, that is the 1D MkIII, 1D MkIV, 1DS MkIII, and 1DX.

No battery management will not be a pain because you can use any battery in any camera and charge any battery with any charger. As the linked video says, there are two caveats, you only get max performance with the new camera with the new battery, and the new battery only gets full charge from a new charger.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 6, 2016)

What we don't know yet is how much the old charger will charge the new battery This is very important.

I doubt this will affect many people, just those that have a 1DX and need to buy a new battery and opt to go for a new one rather than a direct replacement.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 6, 2016)

This is my reply from CPS:

LP-E19 could work on EOS-1DX but the old charger LC-E4N could not charge LP-E19. LP-E4N could work on EOS-1DX MKII, but could not be up to 16 pictures/sec.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 6, 2016)

I wonder if things like this cause me to buy non Canon batteries, or is it the reduced price, or even the increased reliability and capacity? Oh, sorry, I forgot the 2 to 3 times longer service life!
The non OEM LP-E19 batteries will be here soon, I am just guessing from past experience, but I suspect there will be fewer compatibility/frame rate issues. We will see............
I have never understood why Canon/Nikon produce such good cameras and then fit them with such overpriced, poor capacity and short lived batteries? I should state that my experience is very limited but since 2005 I have never had a failure from a non OEM battery. All batteries that have failed were Canon ones and all within 2 to 3 years - with only one exception, namely the LP-E4 that I bought as a spare for my 1D4 it is still good after 4 years. The one that came with the camera has failed it's new owner - however I did apologise and gave him a couple of spare non OEM's that are so cheap that I didn't mind giving them away. They last longer too!


----------



## RGF (Feb 6, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> I wonder if things like this cause me to buy non Canon batteries, or is it the reduced price, or even the increased reliability and capacity? Oh, sorry, I forgot the 2 to 3 times longer service life!
> The non OEM LP-E19 batteries will be here soon, I am just guessing from past experience, but I suspect there will be fewer compatibility/frame rate issues. We will see............
> I have never understood why Canon/Nikon produce such good cameras and then fit them with such overpriced, poor capacity and short lived batteries? I should state that my experience is very limited but since 2005 I have never had a failure from a non OEM battery. All batteries that have failed were Canon ones and all within 2 to 3 years - with only one exception, namely the LP-E4 that I bought as a spare for my 1D4 it is still good after 4 years. The one that came with the camera has failed it's new owner - however I did apologise and gave him a couple of spare non OEM's that are so cheap that I didn't mind giving them away. They last longer too!



I bought two after market batteries for 5D/7D series cameras. After 3-5 charges, the battery showed status of red. They held a charge but only for a short period and quickly exhausted. 

I agree that batteries are profit centers for the camera manufacturers (and probably dealers).


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 7, 2016)

This article written by Rudy Winston says "Must be charged with new LC-E19 charger (with red stripe on charger’s top surface)" in regards to the new LP-E19.

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx-mkii-battery.shtml

Granted when the LP-E4N came out Canon was claiming you couldn't fully charge it in the old LP-E4 charger but that it would still charge it most of the way. I've seen some reports that it does fully charge but never tested it myself.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 9, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> This article written by Rudy Winston says "Must be charged with new LC-E19 charger (with red stripe on charger’s top surface)" in regards to the new LP-E19.
> 
> http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx-mkii-battery.shtml
> 
> Granted when the LP-E4N came out Canon was claiming you couldn't fully charge it in the old LP-E4 charger but that it would still charge it most of the way. I've seen some reports that it does fully charge but never tested it myself.



I ran the 1D4 and 1DX alongside each other for about 3 months and the new charger certainly worked with both LP-E4 and LP-E4n batteries. If I remember correctly the reverse was true as well - I simply grabbed whichever charger was nearest and stuck the battery in - everything worked fine.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 22, 2018)

I found this old thread... has anyone tried to charge a LP-E19 battery on an LC-E4 charger? 

I am looking for a spare charger for my 1DXII, and is hoping to get away with a pre used “1DX charger”, as the LC-E19 charger is crazy expensive. 

As Privatbodydesign claimed, I read Rudy Winston so that older chargers would work, but not for a full charge on the newer LP-E19 batteries, but the CPS answer expatinasia had received leaves me with less hope...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> I found this old thread... has anyone tried to charge a LP-E19 battery on an LC-E4 charger?
> 
> I am looking for a spare charger for my 1DXII, and is hoping to get away with a pre used “1DX charger”, as the LC-E19 charger is crazy expensive.
> 
> As Privatbodydesign claimed, I read Rudy Winston so that older chargers would work, but not for a full charge on the newer LP-E19 batteries, but the CPS answer expatinasia had received leaves me with less hope...



I tried and neither charger nor battery fitted in either of the others. That is the LC-E19 could not charge the LP-E4 batteries and the LC-E4 could not charge the LP-E19 batteries. However the AC Adapter Kit ACK-E4 from the earlier models does fit and work in the 1DX MkII.

I was very surprised by this misinformation from senior Canon personnel, but there are notches on the chargers that prevent the 'wrong' batteries fitting.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 23, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I tried and neither charger nor battery fitted in either of the others. That is the LC-E19 could not charge the LP-E4 batteries



Hi PBD, 

The user manual mentions specifically that one can charge the LP-E4 with the LC-E19. Have you been able to zero in on what the issue may be in your case? 

PS: I've not tried this myself


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2018)

No, I was very surprised but I couldn't get either to work in either. Maybe I had a brain fart but the LP-E4's didn't want to go in the LC-E19, I tried my LP-E4 batteries and not the LP-E4N batteries in my LC-E19, I don't know if that makes a difference.

I have now sold the LP-E4 and LC-E4 so can't recheck.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 23, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > I found this old thread... has anyone tried to charge a LP-E19 battery on an LC-E4 charger?
> ...


----------

